# Addict vs CR1



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

This should be an easy question for those with Scott-sense. Why pick the CR-1 over the Addict? Why pick the Addict over the CR1. Are they marketed to different riders? Are the differences large or insignificant. Both intrigue me but the typical marketing ad-copy does little to really inform me. Thanks for you input...


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Weight, Price, Geometry, (HMF vs HMX)*



TiBike said:


> This should be an easy question for those with Scott-sense. Why pick the CR-1 over the Addict? Why pick the Addict over the CR1. Are they marketed to different riders? Are the differences large or insignificant. Both intrigue me but the typical marketing ad-copy does little to really inform me. Thanks for you input...



In comparing the framesets, the simple answer is that they differ in weight, price and geometry.

The CR1 headtube is a bit taller and offers you a more comfortable/upright position compared to the racey geom of the Addict. Of course, Addicts are also pricier and comparatively lighter than the CR1s.

These are the basics that I've noticed. I'm sure some folks would chime in regarding HMF vs HMX carbon nets.

To me both offer a lively ride. I got the CR1 back in 2007 and chose that over the Addict R4 because at the time I test rode the two, I couldn't distinguish one from another so I chose what was familiar as I've admired the CR1 since 2004

Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## Pomza_NZ (Jun 20, 2009)

Santo hit the nail on the head on the major differences. The addicts geometry makes it much more of a racing bike where as on the CR1 you are more upright making for a more comfortable ride. 

Of course we could go on about the difference types of carbon used but only a small percentage of us will find that interesting and relevant. The important thing is what type of riding are you going to be doing? If you are just about getting out there and enjoying yourself on a relaxed ride go ahead and buy the CR1. If, however, racing is more your cup of tea then the addict is hard to beat. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

ok well i have owned a CR1 since 07 and then crashed that it early this year and used that as an excuse to get an addict. I ride 5000+ miles a year and am a cat4 racer. the cr1 is defiantly stiff enough for most people and is a very smooth riding bike. the geo is a bit more relaxed than the addict but not by much really, its more like they just tweaked the geo to make it better in my opinion. now i have an R2 frame set and i must say wow! yes the bike is lighter and yes its a little stiffer but the biggest difference is in its ability to dampen out the bumps. there were spots on my usual ride that i knew i needed to take a out of the saddle pedal stroke that now i can stay seated and its nothing. to me the addict is the better riding bike and is worth the money to get into, if you really are wanting cr1 i suggest that you get one now cause they are changing the bike completely for 2010.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

b24fsb said:


> if you really are wanting cr1 i suggest that you get one now cause they are changing the bike completely for 2010.


Yes, new CR1 will be a "comfort bike". They're building flex into frame and all sorts of weird stuff. But, they won't be out until Oct. I believe.

I broke my '06 CR1 SL and am thinking of getting an Addict. Should I get the R2 or R3? I probably want to use it for my climbing bike.


----------

